# New Fusion on the way



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well after waiting what seemed like a grueling 18 weeks, the first of my two Fusions is finally on it's way.

Bob was kind enough to send out some pictures to get my heart pounding a little.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

That is a sweet lookin' gun! :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Dayum! :smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

hmm, I should read up more on Fusion, its a guy who left Dan Wesson to build his own 1911s, right?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've used Fusion parts in a few of my 1911's. They make an exceptional pistol. I thought a while about getting their 10mm long slide.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> hmm, I should read up more on Fusion, its a guy who left Dan Wesson to build his own 1911s, right?


Yes, Bob was president of Dan Wesson at one time.

Here is his website:
http://www.fusionfirearms.com/


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Dayum! :smt023


+1:smt033


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Why do I keep coming back here to stare at these pictures??? :smt107


----------



## ChicagoPete (Jun 20, 2009)

jdeere9750 said:


> Why do I keep coming back here to stare at these pictures??? :smt107


No joke, there's just something special about a nice 1911. Great pictures and congrats on the new purchase. :smt1099


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quick range report. 250 rounds 230gr FMJ, performed perfectly. Not one issue.


----------



## hardlife (Dec 2, 2008)

ChicagoPete said:


> No joke, there's just something special about a nice 1911. Great pictures and congrats on the new purchase. :smt1099


I can't agree more. That is one sexxy weapon.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

Still liking it? Did you get the second one yet?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sweet piece indeed.

:smt1099


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

nUgZ said:


> Still liking it? Did you get the second one yet?


Liking it is an understatement. It has been flawless.

Yes, second one followed several weeks later. Ordered a third one back in October. This time a CCO. It will be completely black Ion Bond finish including all small parts, trigger and hammer. The barrel bushing will also be Ion Bonded. The the sides of the slide polished. The barrel will also be Ion Bonded with an 11 degree crown.

Here is a pic of the second one.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

Beautiful!! Be sure to post a pic of the new one when you get it.


----------

